# Fast and Accurate with Starship and Marbles



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The last few days I've been shooting (from 21' in the garage :thumbsdown: ) a combo of my Wingshooter 24-50, Walmart bands and 5/8" marbles. I was immediately accurate with them and I like the easy grip and release of this bigger ammo.

I did a little chrony testing of this setup and got results in the 225-230 fps range which isn't earth-shattering but the draw is really light and shooting is good. I also like the idea of shooting really well with cheap, readily available bands and ammo.The 24-50 is so good that it's almost like cheating. It's the only part of my current setup that cost any money but Roger very generously provided a template for it if you want to make your own.

I'd like to think I'm breaking two conventions here: starships are slow to load and marbles aren't accurate. Practice makes perfect and practice loading my 'ship is helping my reload speed (which is obviously important to me) a lot. I wouldn't doubt that 10-12 cans in a minute is totally possible with this setup and I'll be trying it out as soon as we get out of the deep freeze.

Distance in the vid is 10m. Sorry about the audio synch, I have to make videos on my phone and it doesn't work as well :iono:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Great job man. It looks like you have that thing well under control. I am with you on the 5/8 marbles the area I shoot out in the desert is littered with them.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Marbles and stones have about the same density. Most folks give up on marbles because they use marbles that are too small. Your larger size marbles should be just fine ... enough mass to carry velocity well down range.

Nice to see you shooting so well with that rig. I should get back to shooting mine.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi M.J!!!!

Awesome shooting!!! Wow!!, you do reload fast, man!!

And I did like your video also for other reasons: I've shot before with 9mm steel bearings, of about the same weight as a 16mm marble. And for the same distances, I've found no significant differences in accuracy. Plus, the marbles offer a better griping surface in the pouch, when you're drawing back. But, of course, the bigger density of steel enables other shooting prowesses like ripping through steel cans or shaving foam containers.

I don't intend to have a bigger range than 10/12 meters, so marbles do the trick nicely, I believe. At least for me!!!  ...and they're cheap alright!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting!

You did a nice job on your starship.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Why can't I see the video


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great shooting. Your place is loaded with photos.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm getting the bug for one of those. Has anyone put tubes on theirs? Besides Ruthie of course! :lol:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have one of mine setup with the 1/16 x 1/16 x 3/16 Kent Elastomer tubes and it shoots great.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome !!!  The most fun for me is the extreme power of the ship. I just like ripping stuff up with it.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

thats cool ill have to get started on making one and ill have to check out wal mart to see if i can find those bands


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great Scott that starship is awesome. When I first started shooting seriously it was marbles all the time, every time. My back yard is also littered with them.

I use walmart resistance bands almost exclusively these days. Now I just need a starship!!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those green bands really are good!


----------

